# Help With Custom Computer Desk Project



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife and I live in an apartment with limited space so we wanted to have a desk in the living room but with the option of retracting the computer monitors for a sleeker, cleaner look when we weren't using the computer.

So my wife designed a desk that would have a hutch (containing 2 flat-screen monitors) that could be hidden away underneath or could be pulled up, revealing the two monitors. We have got as far as putting the hutch on metal slides (like an upright drawer) and the hutch can freely move up and down now. 

But the problem is, we don't know how to have the hutch lock into place when it is pulled up. It has to be locked into place but then be easy to put it down again as well, gently. And it must hold an estimated 70 lbs. or so when locked in. We've looked at all kinds of options including gas shocks, slides, pulleys, cranks etc... but can't figure out how to achieve this on our own.

Clearly there must be some solutions but we can't really find anything to solve this specifically, any help would be greatly appreciated!

Some Photos:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Locking it into place wouldn't be too tough.

Lifting 70 lbs. would be.

Possibly some sort of motorized lift.

http://www.activateddecor.com/lifts/index.html


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Locking it into place wouldn't be too tough.
> 
> Lifting 70 lbs. would be.
> 
> ...


 
We've looked into these on other websites and typically the cheapest one was around $1000! 

So not an option at that price. :smile: Are there some other ways?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe some kind of foot operated lever, or a hand crank. 












 





.
.


----------



## Epatricknlw (Aug 26, 2010)

how about the lifts for a rear hatch or hood of a car


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

Epatricknlw said:


> how about the lifts for a rear hatch or hood of a car


We tried buying a pair and were able to install them but there were two problems;

1) The shocks are generally made for a swinging motion rather than up-down motion. I think you'd have to put a lot more force on the shocks to get the up-down motion working rather than the swing motion. Could be wrong on that.

2) The shocks were just too strong. We bought shocks that were made for a rear hatch of a vehicle. When we had them installed on the desk, I could not make the shocks move an inch - that was with books piled up onto the hutch and me pressing really hard to try and make it go down. 

Perhaps if we could find weaker shocks.... I'm not sure..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is it that weighs so much? Unless you are using tube type monitors the weight of those should be much, much less than even half of 70#.

George


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> What is it that weighs so much? Unless you are using tube type monitors the weight of those should be much, much less than even half of 70#.
> 
> George


Well, they are flat screen LCD monitors and each one is about 20 lbs or so... so say 40 lbs there. Then the hutch itself is around 30 lbs - these are just estimates but between 60-75 lbs. is probably quite accurate.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Crazy maybe but it ought to work..... Idea is based on 5 gallons of water weighing 80 pounds. You could make a second rising platform somewhere. The simple approach is to add it to the back of the hutch so that when not in use both platforms are in the "down-look-like-a-desktop position". 

When you want to use the computer, you could pull a 5-gallon container out of the closet and put it on the rear platform. Then add water. If you can add just the right amount of water then the monitors should magically and gently rise like a James Bond toy. May need a retention spring to cushion the tipping of the scale. When done, make water slowly go away. 

Carrying the spy them to an extreme, maybe there is a way to hide/disguise this second platform in some or as some other furniture, and if you control water pump with software from PC, you can make PC speakers play the Double-O 7 theme song when they come up into position and wow your friends.... 

SteveEl


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Windows in houses used to have counter weights inside the walls to make raising them easy. Maybe look into those for inspiration.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> .... Idea is based on 5 gallons of water weighing 80 pounds.


 

5 gal. of water weighs 41.75 lbs.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> 5 gal. of water weighs 41.75 lbs.


You forgot the bucket.:laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> You forgot the bucket.:laughing:


 
I stand corrected......maybe he has a 39lb. bucket. :blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

GJB said:


> Well, they are flat screen LCD monitors and each one is about 20 lbs or so... so say 40 lbs there. Then the hutch itself is around 30 lbs - these are just estimates but between 60-75 lbs. is probably quite accurate.


I have a 24" flat screen sitting in front of me. It does not weigh over 12 pounds.

George


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> 5 gal. of water weighs 41.75 lbs.



dope. I multiplied by 5 x 16 _*cups *_without converting cups to 8 oz. Maybe some nuclear plant can spare some heavy water. (Did Double-O have these conversion problems, when he shot british spy thrillers in Callifornia?)

Alternatively, the weight of the bucket isn't a bad idea. By weighting the second platform it could be operated with a much smaller quantity of water.


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I have a 24" flat screen sitting in front of me. It does not weigh over 12 pounds.
> 
> George


Whether it weighs 12 pounds or 20 pounds, it doesn't really help solve the issue at hand. It was an estimated weight


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

Any other ideas out there? 

The water balance might work but isn't very practical, although it could be fun!


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

You may be able to go to a local auto junk yard and pick up a couple spring loaded hatch back cylinders that hold open the doors. If you could incorporate them into the design they wouldn't take up much room.


----------



## braden johns (Oct 19, 2010)

My husband and I recently built a computer from the ground up too and are in the process of building our second one. My husband is also a Master certified Automotive technician. While automotive is a bit different than computer technician, these days cars have many computer components. So, I just wanted to give you a bit of background. While neither of us would claim to being any type of computer technician or expert, we do each have some degree of experiance.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

braden johns said:


> My husband and I recently built a computer from the ground up too and are in the process of building our second one. My husband is also a Master certified Automotive technician. While automotive is a bit different than computer technician, these days cars have many computer components. So, I just wanted to give you a bit of background. While neither of us would claim to being any type of computer technician or expert, we do each have some degree of experiance.


This has WHAT to do with building a computer table. 

This looks like a morning for SPAM.

G


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2010)

braden johns said:


> My husband and I recently built a computer from the ground up too and are in the process of building our second one. My husband is also a Master certified Automotive technician. While automotive is a bit different than computer technician, these days cars have many computer components. So, I just wanted to give you a bit of background. While neither of us would claim to being any type of computer technician or expert, we do each have some degree of experiance.


----------



## nateoverbey (Nov 22, 2010)

the junk yard idea sounds good. Maybe a used auto power window unit? Rig up a toggle switch to raise and lower?


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

This may do it for you, though not cheap $165.

click on image for link


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how you could put this into an application, but I would try and use a counter weight system with perhaps a block and tackle pulley system incorporated. That way your counter weight could be less while your block and tackle will hopefully reduce the amount of area you need to use. 

My other idea is using tension springs or compression springs but I'm not entirely sure how to explain going about that. Good luck!


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

How about a lever on the side so you can "pump" it up. Somehow create a track that is similar to a rollercoaster. It can go up, but not down. Then, when you want to go down, you use the lever again to control the speed and push a little button on the track at each rest spot. Similar to a telescoping pole.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I've thought more about using springs and think I have a solution that wouldn't be too complicated.

Essentially you'll have two X's stacked on top of eachother with a spring running between where they connect.

X
/////
X

Now when the spring contracts it would pull the two sides together making the X's taller and raising the monitor platform. It would probably take some trial and error with different size springs and tension to get it just right so it can be held up but still be pushed down. I'd say in this case it would probably be easier to lock it down when not in use and just free the lock and let the monitors rise when you want to use them. 

Just a thought, good luck!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I agree with others to just use weights like old windows to make the whole unit neutraly weighted then it would take virtualy no effort to pull the unit up. You could also make it so that it is slightly uneven so that the computers rise when the top is moved then get pushed down and the top rests on top putting more weight on it and hey presto you've got it!


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

I think making your own motorized lift for the sliding section might be something to consider and fun at the same time. I came across some plans somewhere, where the guy built his own motorized router lift using an old rotary tool. hopefully it will give some ideas that you could modify and incorporate into your design. Food for thought anyways.

Good luck with the design, so far looks pretty cool!:thumbsup:

I tried to attach the pdf but the file size is too large, maybe pm me with an email address I could send it to.


----------



## Turbo v6 Camaro (Dec 23, 2010)

wiper motor from a car, takes a lot of tq to move those wipers down at 70-80 mph


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

got a couple ideas.. both would use a corded drill for the motor because of the ability to change direction. I will leave the exact details up to you to figure out because most of them would depend on how it all fits in person. I love problems like this... sounda alot like something i would do, build something and then try and figure out the details of how it will all work 

~Fabricate a worm drive by using a length of ready rod inserted into a drill. The drill could be mounted inside a nice looking box at the bottom of the desk. A nut would have to be secured to the hutch and as the ready rod spins the hutch would either lower or raise depending on the direction of the drill.

~Use a scissor lift jack (the kind that are in most trucks of cars) Again use a drill to spin the jack


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

The hatchback lifts are also a very good idea :thumbsup: im sure they would lift the weight no problem. you would just need a latch to hold the hutch down. it would be easier to push the assembly down and then latch it vs pulling it up. the lifts would be good because you could start with 2 and add more untill you get the perfect amount to lift the hutch.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> dope. I multiplied by 5 x 16 _*cups *_without converting cups to 8 oz. Maybe some nuclear plant can spare some heavy water. (Did Double-O have these conversion problems, when he shot british spy thrillers in Callifornia?)
> 
> Alternatively, the weight of the bucket isn't a bad idea. By weighting the second platform it could be operated with a much smaller quantity of water.


Man Steve your math is way off a cup is 8 liquid oz nothing to do with weight. The weight Idea is great but the water is impractical.



wolfmanyoda said:


> Windows in houses used to have counter weights inside the walls to make raising them easy. Maybe look into those for inspiration.


I was thinking the same thing a counter weighted thin shelf behind the lifting hutch/shelf would work. Some steel bar for weights rope/cable and some pulleys. When the hutch goes up the weights go down and vise versa. Simple slide bolts could be used for locking it in the up position but if you get the weight right you might not even need that. Just keep the weight close to the same and Problem solved without spilt milk or in this case heavy water.


----------



## cc1309 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if you have solved your issue or not of locking it in once you got it raised. On a certain forklifts, the hood cylinder has a latch that is built onto the "shock" itself. Once it is raised up so far it kicks over and prevents the cylinder from lowering. You have to push it back over the center in order for the cylinder to be retracted.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you would pull this off using linear actuators. They are used a lot in custom TV lifts etc. Here is a link for one that is a 24" stroke which seems to be about what you would use on a standard lcd monitor. It will support 200# and cost around $120 or so. I didn't shop around just searched and this was first I clicked on but you get the idea. These are used in cars sometimes so there may be a need for getting your voltage down to 12 for it to work. I hope this helps you. (I like the way the desk looks BTW. It will really clean up the look of your place. Maybe a hidden keyboard slide and a false back under to hide monitors in stowed position.

Good luck, Scott

http://www.firgelliauto.com/product_info.php?cPath=78&products_id=5http://www.firgelliauto.com/product_info.php?cPath=69&products_id=104


----------

